# Grez



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Two vessels of Tug Malta Limited moored in the Grand Harbour, Valletta on the 21st January 1999. The *GREZ* (74/236) is the one of interest being better know in the UK as Tees Towing *RALPH CROSS*, she was sold to Malta in 1989. I believe the *KATRIN* (65/204) has been Maltese owned since new and was renamed *MIRKURT* in 2002 by the same owners.


----------

